# Sanguine Princes (WIP)



## Drachaos (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey guys,

Currently uploading a load of pics that i've finally managed to get done today. This is gonna be on my new loyalist BA successor chapter, the Sanguine Princes. Main colour scheme is of Red Gore, Skull White and Chainmail. My Death company however are goning to be painted like Deathwing IE, Bleached Bone. I'll explain who's who when i put up the pics.

As you'll see byt the pics it's alot of WIP atm. Pics up in 30 or so mins.

C&C welcome by all.

Drachaos


----------



## Drachaos (Apr 10, 2008)

My LR Crusader, based with Cblack, then Thinned Merchite Red, and 2 coats of thinned Reg Gore. Missing parts being painted seperate at home.

















This is my Chapter Master Omega Guardian, The Nameless. Uses the rules of mephiston. Only exception is the removal of the plama pistol for a storm bolter. And of course his force weapon is the Lightning claws you see 









This is my Chaplain, Drachaos, The Sanguine Prince. Gonna keep with the black armour of norm chappys. Uses the same rules as Lemartes.









WIP of the normal tactical squads, nothing really special. All squads have 1 melta, and a sargent with pistol and PF.

















Here is my Death Company known as The Sanguine Guard. Nothing special as they are the exact same rules as Death company. These will be painted in Bleached Bone, instead of the usual Black in BA. Taken 3 pics of my posed to hell guys aswell. These guys like BA will be lead but Drachaos (Lemartes). Also note how none of these guys have helms, all heads from various SM and CSM kits, i like no helms 

































Lemme know what you guys think, so as usual all C&C welcome.

PS. i will keep this updated as much as possible.

Drachaos


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

The poses of those 2 Sanguine Guard look good! I like the one jumping back in a kind of matrix like style the most! I'm looking forward to some more pics of when they're finished!
although I'm no big fan of red


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Fucking sweet start love them, can not wait antil they are finished


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking very nice. The Red on your tactical marines is very nice. Looking forward to seeing some finished boys.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

I like the poses man, +rep for that


----------



## Drachaos (Apr 10, 2008)

Heh Cheers guys.

Gotta finish them really lol, i'm a lazy painter lol.
Not to mention I also have my Wood Elves to do now lol.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Please please please make sure you bore the barrel of the pistols out, those are bad ass poses you have there. On red I have found chestnut ink in a slightly thinned wash brings out the details really well. Helps speed up the painting process.


----------



## NeckbeardEpidemic (Aug 4, 2008)

Those poses look fantastic. I still can't get over the first one.


----------



## Legolastom (Aug 6, 2008)

Cant wait to see how the guy jumping backwards will look when finished.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Top work on the poses; look very effective. I never think to do anything that dramatic.


----------



## bazle (Sep 24, 2008)

dynamic and dramatic as previously stated matrix-esc loving it! cant wait to see them painted up


----------

